# Marax - no pressure to group heap



## BuzLight (12 mo ago)

Well, I'm worried I did something wrong with my MaraX...

New machine, 1 month old. Went ahead with the OPV reroute mod (switch the Y and 4way connectors as shown here : https://*********************.com/d/142-lelit-mara-x-opv-mod-improved-updated-version-2022/15). After the mod, I had trouble restarting the machine, the pump kept turning and felt it wasn't pushing any liquid. Big air bubble at the pump inlet, and I may have air stucked the tank filter.

I unplugged the pump inlet, made sure the tube from the tank was filled with water and reconnected to the pump. I also remove the resine filter as it may be air stucked. Still no success as the pump kept working and I felt water was not moving.

I unplugged the small tube on the other side of the pump to see if the trouble could be on this side, turned on the pump to see water was actually moving to this side, and replugged it. As this tube was empty of water, I was able to see that water moved the next time I switched the pump on as the air in this tube was pushed up by water moving to the solenoid. The pump stop working rapidly as it normally did, and I tought everything was fine.

Then I tried to pull a shot with a blind basket to check for any leaks, both I wasn't able to get any pressure at the pump gauge. Steam pressure is fine, no problem delivering steam, and no problem delivering hot wat by the tap. I reverted the OPV reroute mod to original, but still have the same problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. I decided to let the machine rest overnigth, and hopefully have some hints here tomorrow morning (Canada Eastern time)


----------



## BuzLight (12 mo ago)

No change after a rest time.
Here is a video of what I am facing this morning


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Sorry you seem to be having problems.

I am surprised you needed to do the OPV re-route mod as I understand Lelit have been sending them out, ex-factory, for some time now?

My machine has a build date of around August 2021 and came already converted so if yours is only a month old it would seem unlikely to need modifying - unless it was old stock of course. What is the build date of your machine - it's on the rating plate or the test certificate that comes with the manual?

The only other thing I note is that at the end of your video, with the blind filter in place, you do get some pressurised exhaust from the drain of the E61 group - did the pump pressure gauge go up to around 3.5bar the same as it did when you manually ran the pump earlier in the video?

I assume you have checked and double checked that your internal hose connections are correct and none of the Teflon hoses are kinked?


----------

